# Cruise Control Retro Fit audi say no way!



## dodge1311 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi just been into my local dealer silverlink newcastle to ask about a retrofit cruise control to my 2010 S-line SE. They say it is only possible on 2009 models and earlier. Can this be true? It makes no sense to me.

I was also looking to upgrade my symphony and bose to full satnav with ami, I only have the i-pod dock in the glove compartment currently with BT for my phone, but I would like one integrated solution for the lot. Currently i run tom tom on my i-phone 4 through the i-pod dock using an expension lead so I can see the screen as well as hear the commands, but its not the sohisticated solution I was hoping for. After the crusie control discussion with my dealer I thought it was pointless to go into my next request with them.

While I am not completly thick, I have no experience of moddingcars and don't want to take any risks with my warranty ( the car is only two months old)

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

http://www.tclsatnav.com/
Give Craig a call, he does retrofits for dealers...


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

retrofitting CC to a new TT isnt as simple as it use to be.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

BLinky said:


> retrofitting CC to a new TT isnt as simple as it use to be.


Indeed VW/Audi etc for some reason from Nov 2009 changed a few cars to make it a lot harder to add cruise to cars. VW scirroco and Passat CC I know about, there could be others.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

para999 said:


> give
> http://www.vwcruise.com/106.html
> 
> a call they're quoting £240 to come to your home and do it, after the work they did for me on friday i would have no hesitation in recommending them


What MY do you have out of interest?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

para999 said:


> give
> http://www.vwcruise.com/106.html
> 
> a call they're quoting £240 to come to your home and do it, after the work they did for me on friday i would have no hesitation in recommending them


Thx, it is the one option I wish I had ticked during ordering and been missing it ever since!


----------



## dodge1311 (Aug 3, 2010)

para999 said:


> give
> http://www.vwcruise.com/106.html
> 
> a call they're quoting £240 to come to your home and do it, after the work they did for me on friday i would have no hesitation in recommending them


i just checked and vwcruise do not cover the north east!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ben Wardle at Shark Performance did mine for £150. Their workshop is in Mansfield, which could be a bit far, although as it's £90 less than Hazzy Days/VW Cruise it could be worthwhile driving down. Mine is a 2010, so it definitely is possible, although Audi Norwich also said it was impossible. Mind you, according to Audi Norwich, the headrests don't come off either (and they do!)


----------



## Dynamo (Mar 13, 2010)

^£150 is a good price, how long does it take to fit as I'm looking to get it done as well.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

i think it may take a while as they have to ninja some of the wiring inside.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

dodge1311 said:


> I was also looking to upgrade my symphony and bose to full satnav with ami, I only have the i-pod dock in the glove compartment currently with BT for my phone, but I would like one integrated solution for the lot. Currently i run tom tom on my i-phone 4 through the i-pod dock using an expension lead so I can see the screen as well as hear the commands, but its not the sohisticated solution I was hoping for. After the crusie control discussion with my dealer I thought it was pointless to go into my next request with them.
> 
> Any help much appreciated.


Upgrading to RNS-E post-2010 and AMI is not cheap, you're looking at £2500 unless you can source the parts from abroad, eBay is a good place to look.

Can't understand why you wouldn't spec it from new if you now want it, or if you bought used then why not source a car with nav/AMI? Retrofit for these new parts is difficult.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

there are cheap, and in some ways "better" alternatives to the audi nav you might want to think about.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

I am interesrted in finding why its (allegedly) more difficult on later cars. I have done the install myself several times on MY07 and 08 cars without problem. It just involves installing the new stalk, adding one wire from the steering ECU to the engine ECU and coding the car to tell it that its fitted. Cant see why why a latter car would be much different?...anyone got wiring diagramms for a 2010/11 car?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

the wiring to the canbus isnt there.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

BLinky said:


> the wiring to the canbus isnt there.


Not on earlier cars. Are you saying there there is on later cars?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

there're not on the earlier cars either?


----------



## dodge1311 (Aug 3, 2010)

toot3954 said:


> dodge1311 said:
> 
> 
> > I was also looking to upgrade my symphony and bose to full satnav with ami, I only have the i-pod dock in the glove compartment currently with BT for my phone, but I would like one integrated solution for the lot. Currently i run tom tom on my i-phone 4 through the i-pod dock using an expension lead so I can see the screen as well as hear the commands, but its not the sohisticated solution I was hoping for. After the crusie control discussion with my dealer I thought it was pointless to go into my next request with them.
> ...


I bought the car new but did not spec it, I did not want to wait for a build. The one I got was a cancelled order and it was missing three things I would have specced RNS-E, cruise and privacy glass. The glass I can live without, the cruise I really miss as i have had it on my last two cars, and plugging my i-phone into the glove compartment just seems ridiculously old fashioned on a car like this. So i made a compromise when I bought it but want to put things right now.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

BLinky said:


> there're not on the earlier cars either?


There has to be a canbus connection from steering ECU on later cars as well as earlier ones. otherwise it would not communicate the other functions of the steering wheel and stalks to other portions of the car (radio etc)....unless I am missing something here?


----------



## martinbanshee (May 24, 2010)

I've been thinking about fitting this myself.
Has anybody got a diagram showing where the missing cable goes including pin numbers and controller locations?
What settings would need changed with vagcom?
Cheers.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

piloTT said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > there're not on the earlier cars either?
> ...


oh no no, i mean there isnt a connector ready to go for the cruise hence the guy fitting it will have to splice the wires or replace the lot.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

martinbanshee said:


> I've been thinking about fitting this myself.
> Has anybody got a diagram showing where the missing cable goes including pin numbers and controller locations?
> What settings would need changed with vagcom?
> Cheers.


Engine ECU (under plastic screen wiper cover) 94 pin connector......Pin 18 to Steering ECU (lower side of steering column) 20 pin connector....pin13


----------



## martinbanshee (May 24, 2010)

Thanks piloTT, that's not too big a job, I'd save that for a dry weekend.

Presumably the other cables needed are in the steering column.

BTW, does the airbag and steering wheel need to come off in order to fit the stalk?

Cheers.


----------



## Dynamo (Mar 13, 2010)

i've got an installation pdf if anyone wants it


----------



## martinbanshee (May 24, 2010)

Excellent, DM sent.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

We had a 2007 3.2 and we had big problems getting cruise fitted. We even got as far as letting Audi fit the stalk but they were unable to get the codes and eventually gave up. Over the weekend, we picked up our Passat CC (phope's car!!!) and we were told that retrofit cruise could not be put on. I don't know if it is something to do with the DSG (as both the TT had it and the CC has it too) but all I know is that it is very frustrating. Needless to say, we ticked that box on the order for my new baby 

Hev x


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

martinbanshee said:


> Thanks piloTT, that's not too big a job, I'd save that for a dry weekend.
> 
> Presumably the other cables needed are in the steering column.
> 
> ...


Oh..I see you have a 3.2. Seem to remember people having problems (as mentioned by Hev) with these. My installations have been 2.0T only

No other cables needed, the stalk plugs directly into the steering ECU on the underside of the steering column.

If anyone wants installation pictures, drop me a PM with your email address.


----------



## Duckstar (May 17, 2007)

Bought my '07 Mk 2 V6 from a main dealer in September - wanted a car with c/c if possible, they checked and said it could be done so paid for it in the price at purchase. 
Parts were delivered so went to have it fitted last Saturday morning - arrived 8.30am having driven 75 miles, 1-1.5 hour job they said. At 12.15pm they told me that having fitted the parts and tried unsuccessfully to download additional software from the factory in Germany they decided a phone call was necessary, only to be told that it was not possible to retrofit my car. The reason given was that when specified from new and different CPU or similar is installed. 
Anyway, I left extremely p1ssed off and felt a little cheated that I now don't have the spec car originally desired - also still waiting for the sales director to call me to discuss a refund and hopefully a bit of comp for wasted petrol (thirsty buggers aren't they!) and wasted time!!

So, can it be done??

Cheers......Simon


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Duckstar said:


> Bought my '07 Mk 2 V6 from a main dealer in September - wanted a car with c/c if possible, they checked and said it could be done so paid for it in the price at purchase.
> Parts were delivered so went to have it fitted last Saturday morning - arrived 8.30am having driven 75 miles, 1-1.5 hour job they said. At 12.15pm they told me that having fitted the parts and tried unsuccessfully to download additional software from the factory in Germany they decided a phone call was necessary, only to be told that it was not possible to retrofit my car. The reason given was that when specified from new and different CPU or similar is installed.
> Anyway, I left extremely p1ssed off and felt a little cheated that I now don't have the spec car originally desired - also still waiting for the sales director to call me to discuss a refund and hopefully a bit of comp for wasted petrol (thirsty buggers aren't they!) and wasted time!!
> 
> ...


http://www.vwcruise.com will, MOST main dealers wont.


----------



## Duckstar (May 17, 2007)

Yes, thanks - just called them, and "no problem..." - £240 fitted + £20 call out for being in Kent. Amazing how these guys can get the codes and the main steelers don't seem to be able to!

Clearly proves that you need to be a member of this site.... ;o)


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Dealers have to follow the book faxed to them from Germany, they dont have a choice. The techs at the dealers mostly work very very hard.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

dodge1311 said:


> Hi just been into my local dealer silverlink newcastle to ask about a retrofit cruise control to my 2010 S-line SE. They say it is only possible on 2009 models and earlier. Can this be true? It makes no sense to me.
> 
> I was also looking to upgrade my symphony and bose to full satnav with ami, I only have the i-pod dock in the glove compartment currently with BT for my phone, but I would like one integrated solution for the lot. Currently i run tom tom on my i-phone 4 through the i-pod dock using an expension lead so I can see the screen as well as hear the commands, but its not the sohisticated solution I was hoping for. After the crusie control discussion with my dealer I thought it was pointless to go into my next request with them.
> 
> ...


It can be done... I negotiated it as part of the deal on my car (2010 TTRS).
I'd dig your heals in and imply the sales person advised that it can easily be retro fitted which was a comment you based your purchase decision on.... you never know you might get them to back down and support you.


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

Could anyone send me the pdf details on how to retro fit cruise control to a 2012 mk2 facelift tts?
Much appreciated.
Lee


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

My 2007 3.2V6 came without CC (it was imported from Germany to Holland, apparently lots of cars sold in Germany don't have CC). I found a couple of guys who moonlight from their daily job as mechanics at the local stealer. They tell me they do 3 or 4 a week. They had the new stalk in stock, and took about an hour - no probs whatsoever. They had to remove the steering wheel, and took out the main computer. This involved grinding slots in the security screws, which allowed them to run some more cables to a plug. Then they did some Vagcom voodoo, job done. Charged about 150 euros. So happy with it!

RP


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

ldhxvs said:


> Could anyone send me the pdf details on how to retro fit cruise control to a 2012 mk2 facelift tts?
> Much appreciated.
> Lee


viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1338881


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

If Audi say NO why do they sell a full kit!


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

I've seen it done and family members have had it fitted. 
Works great - local specialist fitted it.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

It's not surprising most dealers don't want to fit it, it doesn't make much money and they want to encourage people to spec their cars when new. There are many places that will retrofit for a similar price to the option cost if you don't want to tackle it yourself. It's not hard but involves dismantling the interior and feeding wire under the bonnet, so takes time. I fitted mine for £50 myself using a second hand stalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

If doing a diy 
Remember you need the correct stalk for your car 
( 2 versions ) 
You also need coding

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Stem said:


> If Audi say NO why do they sell a full kit!


Look at the date of the first post!


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

The guys at "Audi-Retrofit" appear to be able to fit cruise control: http://www.audi-retrofits.co.uk/#products-services (I've not spoken to them and their site is a bit sparse on details like cost and model.) Give them a call and report back.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

audi retrofits are very good at what they do


----------



## Tring89 (Aug 4, 2015)

i can confirm it is possible to fit cruise control in a 2009 audi tt, as i got one fitted on my TTS. http://hazzydayz.com/audi-tt-mk2-cruise ... 1783-p.asp they came to my work and fitted it within 2 hours.


----------



## GT40Graham (Nov 16, 2013)

Can be done. I had the dealer fit one to my 12 plate TTS as part of the purchase deal.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

All mk2 TT's can have cruise retro fitted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Out of interest, what dealers have successfully done this for people?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Lyons said:


> Out of interest, what dealers have successfully done this for people?


Most dealers will do it for the mk2 mate

Why not diy mate then get it coded by someone local if you don't have vcds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

No time for doing retrofits like this anymore sadly! Fitting an RNS will be the height of it for me.

Will try my local dealer tomorrow, though not hopeful.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

quite a few retro fit companies about too, who can easily do this.


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

None in Northern Ireland!


----------



## soundcloud (Sep 27, 2016)

I have a 2013(62) plate TDI TT and have recently had this fitted. After a lot of hassle it is now working after fitting an extra cable to the ECU. I had previously read that this wouldn't be required if you have the multi function steering wheel how ever this wasn't the case for me.

The cruise control is now working a charm, I managed to get it done for £220 for the parts and labour.

I hope that this post helps out anybody who was in a similar position to me as there seems to be a lack of information about this online.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

"NO" mk2 TT has the cable, they "ALL" require it adding from steering module to the ECU

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egret (Jan 11, 2020)

I just spoke to Audi Retrofits re putting CC on a mk3 TT and they say they cannot do it.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Did you mean to post on the Mk2 forum?


----------

